# Request for a poll



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I would like to buy another set of Beethoven's string quartets and start listening to them.

Could someone make a poll over which recordings are "best"? I would not even know which groups to list. As far as I could determine, where has been no such poll in at least a year. 

Thanks in advance if you want to do this.

- Bill


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've posted the poll. Enjoy!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to nominate this series:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-String-Quartets-Emerson-Quartet/dp/B003W16T9A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1418351772&sr=8-2&keywords=emerson+quartet+beethoven


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A lot of us like the original RCA Tokyo Quartet set.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> A lot of us like the original RCA Tokyo Quartet set.


That's probably because geezers are taking over TC more recently. Us whippersnappers are becoming a minority!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's probably because geezers are taking over TC more recently. Us whippersnappers are becoming a minority!


The *real* geezers will always choose Busch or Vegh -- the have all the cylinders!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's probably because geezers are taking over TC more recently. Us whippersnappers are becoming a minority!


What?? The RCA Tokyo set transcends generations. It's one of the greatest quartet recordings ever made.

Young or old. Hideous looking or incredibly handsome. Blushing brides or benevolent bachelors. Patriotic Americans or Muslim terrorists. Nobody should be deprived of this great set.


----------

